

Seeking a cofounder for a digital entertainment website. - epeleptic

Hey I'm looking for a technical cofounder for a karaoke based site who knows actionscript and either rails/python/php that preferably lives around Pickering in the Greater Toronto Area.
If your interested please leave me your email or contact me at justinseeney@hotmail.com.
======
JMiao
check out simsonstage.com, formerly singshot.com.

